# Today on RO - Friday



## Leaf (Oct 24, 2008)

[align=center]Happy Gotcha Day:[/align]


[align=center]Mouse & Chalk![/align]


[align=center]:hearts:[/align]


[align=center]...[/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday:[/align]


[align=center]babbs, HoodieRat &[/align]


[align=center]Aron the owner of Lily the girl rabbit![/align]


[align=center]:birthday[/align]


[align=center]...[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*From the Infirmary:*[/align]


[align=center]*Drizzle has a hurt toe or nail*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40572&forum_id=16

*Ronnie has head tilt*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40368&forum_id=16[/align]


[align=center]*Sherry has a mass near her heart*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40321&forum_id=16[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]:anotherbun[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*Nutrition & Behavior:*[/align]


[align=center]*Nubbles is too friendly with Bob*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40577&forum_id=48[/align]


[align=center]*Matting after being moved to a hutch*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40087&forum_id=48[/align]


[align=center]*Quetip- fearful or playing?*[/align]


[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40033&forum_id=48[/align]


[align=center]:headflick:[/align]

[align=center]...[/align]

[align=center]Mystery Rabbit:[/align]

[align=center]



...[/align]
[align=center]Interested in having your RO Blog featured in my future news updates? If so, please PM me with your blog URL andthe title used![/align]
[align=center]urplepansy:[/align]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know who the mystery bunny is.. but I must own it...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

Mouse and Chalk say thank you!! They're having a great day with some new toys and treats. Steve is bringing them home a surprise tonight and they're very excited  Pictures will be up later! 

I can't believe it was a year ago we bought home our babies.... it's flown by!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY!


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Is the mystery bun Dunkin?

And Happy Gotcha day Mouse and Chalk - I have it in my school planner lol, been thinking about them all day!
What toys did you get them Jen?


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 24, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Is the mystery bun Dunkin?
> 
> And Happy Gotcha day Mouse and Chalk - I have it in my school planner lol, been thinking about them all day!
> What toys did you get them Jen?



I think it is Dunkin too! And HAPPY GOTHA DAY MOUSE AND CHALK!

Aly!


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sure that's Dunkin. I can't get enough of his video, or picture for the Halloween costume contest!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Mouse and Chalk. Can't wait to hear what your 'suprise' is 

Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 25, 2008)

im pretty sure its dunkin. here a photo of him.






i quite sure its him.


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 25, 2008)

OOOOHHH Visit this one please! I added a lot more photos of the babbies. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39421&forum_id=6


Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep, it is my lovely Dunkin! :biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 25, 2008)

Did you knwo... he's on my bunny napping list?

Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Yep, it is my lovely Dunkin! :biggrin2:


He has the most cutest little nose EVER

From ~ _The Hypa One_ inkbouce:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

*ROFL! I thought that same thing about you! but I believe it's either Zin or Stewie*

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> I don't know who the mystery bunny is.. but I must own it...


----------

